# Breaking news; whats next?



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

http://lautenberg.senate.gov/assets/FRLLetterToFDAFlavoredCigars.pdf


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Ugh.

I'm going to do my best to keep this apolitical, but wouldn't it make sense to impose stricter fines on the businesses caught selling these to minors and the minors who possess them (and/or their parents) INSTEAD of making it illegal for millions of adults to purchase flavored cigars for their own enjoyment?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I like the way that they sneak in the somewhat fallacious statement "cigars contain the same cancer causing chemicals as cigarettes". Umm, no a puro does not. It is a prime example of the ignorance involved in the whole legislation debate worldwide.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

szyzk said:


> ...wouldn't it make sense to impose stricter fines on the businesses caught selling these to minors and the minors who possess them (and/or their parents) INSTEAD of making it illegal for millions of adults to purchase flavored cigars for their own enjoyment?


Hey, you and your logic have no place in this debate. Also, doing something that makes that much sense wouldn't allow them to push their anti-tobacco agenda.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

There are two sides to every story. On one hand , the people who signed this _might_ be ignorant, and certainly we'd like to think that, but on the other hand, they _could_ be liars. Call me undecided...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> There are two sides to every story. On one hand , the people who signed this _might_ be ignorant, and certainly we'd like to think that, but on the other hand, they _could_ be liars. Call me undecided...


I agree Mark. I think the ignorance is selective when used to push a personal agenda. What scares the hell out of me is when members like Nicola Roxon, the same MP that pushed through the plain packaging laws here, becomes the attorney general as of yesterday. That is an agenda because her husband died from lung cancer & she blames all that smoke for it. This is not political, just a rant at an MP without mentioning political parties.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I vote for ignorant liars in this case...blows my mind how we continue to legislate freedoms because of our issues with enforcement. We can't enforce the laws we have so we choose to make more laws. Insanity, I say, complete and utter insanity...


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

There is somewhat of a parallel here in Australia where they are taxing RTDs (ready to drink) alcoholic beverages. Typically these are premixed long drinks containing alcohol. The reasoning is similar: flavoured alcohol encourages consumption of alcohol by minors.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

sengjc said:


> flavoured alcohol encourages consumption of alcohol by minors.


That's a great parallel to the tobacco "debate", and it's not without merit. That said, and I can't say this loudly enough, THERE ARE ALREADY LAWS RESTRICTING THE SALE OF ALCOHOL AND TOBACCO TO MINORS!!! Why pass another law when their main concern - minors - is already acknowledged with a law that's been standing on the books??? It boggles my mind, it really does.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Canada pulled the same thing.... but there are loopholes the retailers did to get around the ban. Make them larger, remove the filters, etc

Ban on cigarillos, flavoured smokes begins - Health - CBC News

But governments should ban candy bars and chips .... Refined sugars are responsible for diabetes and leads to obesity... which a number of diseases.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Djarum who makes kreteks(clove cigarettes) introduced a "new" mini cigar when flavored cigarettes were banned if I am not mistaken. It was basically the same cigarette with another wrapper. It could have something to do with it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I will say they are crazy liers 

I watched a couple rallies I call them mobs and I tell you the look on these soccer moms faces was pure rabid insanity. I'm not kidding there is no way in hell to reason with them or explain the differences cigars versus cigs. The chemicals alone should sway anyone with even a hint of common sense. But no!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

That's right my brother they work their scam through scare tactics!
We all the educated minority know more than the uneducated majority!


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

If you haven't done so already, you need to check to see whether your U.S. representative is a cosponsor of HR1639, the bill to prohibit FDA regulation of premium cigars. You can find the list of more than 130 representatives who have signed on at THOMAS (Library of Congress). Just use the search function to find HR1639. If your representative isn't on the list, write or telephone immediately and urge them to support the bill. You might also tell them that a letter dispatched to members of Congress from groups opposing the bill was extremely misleading about what cigars would be covered. As is clear from the definition contained in the bill, it covers premium cigars, not most machine-made "drugstore" cigars. It's impossible to overstate how important this bill is to the future of the hobby.


----------



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

ghe said:


> If you haven't done so already, you need to check to see whether your U.S. representative is a cosponsor of HR1639, the bill to prohibit FDA regulation of premium cigars. You can find the list of more than 130 representatives who have signed on at THOMAS (Library of Congress). Just use the search function to find HR1639. If your representative isn't on the list, write or telephone immediately and urge them to support the bill.


 Good advice. Luckily, support is growing for the bill.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd (Dec 2, 2011)

There are over 21 points the FDA wants to apply to the Cigar Industry. The banning of flavored tobacco is just one.

Get involved. Join the Cigar Rights of America and make your stand. For all those I've seen posting on this board that don't like B&Ms for whatever reason. Wait till the FDA bans mail order Cigars. Or takes us to a Canadian model of purchasing.


----------

